# what got you into snowboarding



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I thought I would just give it a try since I bought a lift pass on Groupon.
EVERYTHING CHANGED. :icon_scratch:


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

My brothers.


----------



## dcrides (Jan 21, 2013)

I grew up skiing and it always looked like snowboarders were having more fun in the powder.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

....wanting to be one of the cool kids?  











I'm only 30+ years late!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

It was the "cool" thing to do in high school. Being one of the "uncool" kids, I decided to try it to "fit in." Funny enough, I'm still at it 11 years later, and everyone else has stopped. I've got no regrets either.


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

My GF gave me a lesson gift card for Christmas, now she's saying that she created a monster LOL.


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

First you get the snowboard.
then you get the powder
then you get the women


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

A friend invited me up on a day I had nothing planned.. I have never been the same since.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

grew up skiing and skateboarding 

the transition happened naturally sometime in the mid to late 90's 

that and because everyone else was doing it :laugh:


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I felt like a fairy prancing around on skis.


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Needed a sport during winter when I can't ride my MTB.


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

Survey says so far if your not snowboarding you just ain't the cool kid :eusa_clap:


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I was a mountaineer for a long time and many times I saw snowboarders having a lot of fun on the slopes far below. Decided to give a try...got hooked right a way.


----------



## Naturesabre (Jan 11, 2014)

Skied since I was a little kid but when I needed to get new gear everything was so expensive. Found a used board for $100 and went for it. I always thought snowboarding looked cooler and the people doing it were more fun/genuine people anyways(at least the ones who knew what they were doing).


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I grew up at the beach(San Clemente) surfing and skating. Learning to shred snow was inevitable(big bear/mammoth). Eventually battling for waves killed the soul of surfing and I moved to Bend. Life is good in mountain towns. I love shredding pow!:yahoo:


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

Back in the early 90's it was my wake boarding buddies and I looking for something to do in the winter. Then in 2012, my 3 boys wanted to try it, so here I go again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

Can't ride BMX when there is snow on the ground.


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

Dutty said:


> First you get the snowboard.
> then you get the powder
> then you get the women


:thumbsup:

For me, it was the 2002 Winter Olympics. It just looked so freakin' cool. But my friends were all losers and wouldn't go with me that winter. The next winter, they went and didn't invite me! The winter after that, they invited me, but they were so far advanced, I felt like a nerd tagging along. So I never went.

Last fall, I was talking to a co-worker about it and he kept saying I should just go and get a lesson. So I did. And I suck SO bad, but I love it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I was one of the volunteer duty parents when my daughter's class went to Seymour for skiing/snowboarding for phys ed. Damn, that looked like fun, so the next time up I rented the equipment and made a total damned fool of myself. It's been all downhill since.... :laugh:


----------



## Naturesabre (Jan 11, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> I grew up at the beach(San Clemente) surfing and skating. Learning to shred snow was inevitable(big bear/mammoth). Eventually battling for waves killed the soul of surfing and I moved to Bend. Life is good in mountain towns. I love shredding pow!:yahoo:


LOVE San Clemente! I grew up going there because my dad was big into surfing and got me into it. So many beaches are so crowded now though


----------



## 101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Donutz said:


> It's been all downhill since


Ba-doom-ching! :eusa_clap:


----------



## mrkjones (Jan 16, 2013)

Donutz said:


> I was one of the volunteer duty parents when my daughter's class went to Seymour for skiing/snowboarding for phys ed. Damn, that looked like fun, so the next time up I rented the equipment and made a total damned fool of myself. It's been all downhill since.... :laugh:


Sounds like my story except, while they were taking lessons I took some skis out. Caught an edge and twisted a knee. Next session tried snowboarding, and it has been much easier on the knees. And now when I catch an edge I land on my head. LOVE my helmet! :dizzy:


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Late 80's, nearing my senior year in high school. Skateboarding had been a huge part of my teenage years. I would also recreationally ski once or twice a year. Was riding the lift (skiing) and saw a guy come down the hill on a snowboard. He hit a little mogul/bump and did a method. I saw that SIMS base/logo, the skate-centric trick, and was pretty much sold that I wanted to snowboard. That off-season I bought a board (1987 Burton Cruzer 165) and never put on a pair of skis again. 

I still can't do a decent method.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

gotta thank my dad, he's no extreme dude (well on the board at least) but he saw me watching some snowboarding videos as a kid and said let's go take some lessons. we learned together when i was about 11 or 12 on the local bump in the ground and the rest is history. snowboarding is easily my favourite sport and probably favourite thing to do, so i owe it to him mainly for taking the initiative with the idea. i don't think i ever would have gotten into it without him suggesting it (was a very timid kid and afraid to try new things)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Years ago kids talked me into trying it....and the hell if I going to sit in the lodge all day reading a book while they were having fun.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

a kid from CA moved to my podunk PA town when i was in grade school, turned me on to skateboarding, snowboarding and punk rock...i thank him to this day


----------



## NovoRei (Mar 19, 2014)

As a brazilian coming to live in a cold weather / feet of snow at first I was "wtf I have done, someone save me, please". 

We have a saying, "well, if you are already in hell just go and hug the devil". I did it, and today the devil boards with(in) me.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

My older brother threw my ski boots on the roof of his house one drunken evening and the next day when getting read to go to the hill...I couldnt find them said "i have an extra snowboard setup" 

god bless him.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Went skiing for the first time during a school field trip. Switched to snowboarding the next year because I thought it was cool.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Naturesabre said:


> Skied since I was a little kid but when I needed to get new gear everything was so expensive. Found a used board for $100 and went for it. I always thought snowboarding looked cooler and the people doing it were more fun/genuine people anyways(at least the ones who knew what they were doing).


:laugh: similar here. I tried ski and snowboard all once before. I rocked skiing after just one group lesson and snowboard wasn't as easy. then when I looked for equipment I saw a snowboard on sale for about 100, then...the rest is history. I taught myself snowboarding to advance level.

a couple years later, I also bought my ski equipment, so now I pretty good with skiing as well.

I still haven't decided which is better, so now I am just alternating skiing and snowboarding.


----------



## designfemme (Mar 12, 2010)

Husband was a skier, and I had zero experience in any kind of winter sport (ice skating, skiing, etc.) When we moved to New England, he really wanted to get me into skiing or snowboarding. I suggested snowboarding because we could both start at "zero" at the same time and progress together. WRONG. As an experienced skier, he picked up snowboarding very quickly, and I'm still a newbie in need of more lessons.

But I don't care because I love it!


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

The 2014 Olympics. I watched Sage Kotsenburg win that gold medal, and said "holy shit! I think I should try learning how to do that!" I'd always wanted to try anyway, so I did.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

At 40 years old, I went to the doctor and asked what he could prescribe/recommend for seasonal depression - I hated winters and would get depressed about it in the fall.
Doctor suggested I take up an activity that gets me to appreciate winter.

9 years later I'm an instructor with my travelling snowboard club.
Obviously a very good doctor.:thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

GreyDragon said:


> At 40 years old, I went to the doctor and asked what he could prescribe/recommend for seasonal depression - I hated winters and would get depressed about it in the fall.
> Doctor suggested I take up an activity that gets me to appreciate winter.


I can relate to that. I used to hate winter, with the cold and the dark and the rain. Since I started snowboarding that's all changed.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Donutz said:


> I can relate to that. I used to hate winter, with the cold and the dark and the rain. Since I started snowboarding that's all changed.


now I am the opposite. I am depressed because winter is over early here. time to go back to summer mode by doing mountain biking and riding motorcycle. still not as fun as snowboarding tho.:dunno:


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Doctor suggested I take up an activity that gets me to appreciate winter.
> 
> 9 years later I'm an instructor with my travelling snowboard club.
> Obviously a very good doctor.:thumbsup:





Donutz said:


> I can relate to that. I used to hate winter, with the cold and the dark and the rain. Since I started snowboarding that's all changed.





speedjason said:


> now I am the opposite. I am depressed because winter is over early here.


Completely relate. Used to get the old winter blues BIG TIME. Now I look forward to winter more than the summer... go figure...

Started 3 winters ago. My friend had been egging me to go for a while and I finally caved in on a Friday afternoon to go the next day. He was afraid I wouldn't like it... now I pester him to no end to make time to go with me. 

It's the most addicting white powder in the world. :thumbsup:


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Playing games like cool boarders and 1080 snowboarding when I was like 8 or 9 thinking it was the coolest thing in the world, finally made a sort of 'fuck it' decision and went to Canada for 3 months last season,flat out best decision of my life.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

skateboarding and surfing


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

29 years ago , I walked into Fulton's Schwinn shop in Mount Vernon Washington and seen the addictive equivalent of meth leaning against the wall, a Burton Woody, and haven't missed a year since.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Donutz said:


> I can relate to that. I used to hate winter, with the cold and the dark and the rain. Since I started snowboarding that's all changed.


Unless you manage a second life somewhere in the sun belt it's the only cure for Vancouver winters. It's a magic potion. Now even the _distractions_ walking around town during the summers can only barely compare.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

My two :thumbsup:kids….


----------



## dukeno1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I bought a wakeboard boat back in 2006 and really love wake boarding. I had always been a snow skier but thought I should try snowboarding figuring it would be similar to wake boarding....lol Not really other than standing sideways! This is my second year averaging about 5 days on the ice coast...pathetic I know. Heading to Utah Saturday though and can't wait!!:yahoo:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

My skateboarder friends when I was a kid. I am forever grateful.

As for the seasonal depression topic. I've always enjoyed the winter, but fall is my least favorite season. Wasn't until a few seasons ago I realized preparing for snowboard season as soon as fall hits makes the fall a bit more tolerable. 

Still not a fan of it however. I'd be down with summer going straight into winter.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

kalev said:


> grew up skiing and skateboarding
> 
> the transition happened naturally sometime in the mid to late 90's
> 
> that and because everyone else was doing it :laugh:


Pretty much this right here. Also, because ski boots were horrible for the concerts that used to take place at Snoqualmie.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

NWBoarder said:


> Also, because ski boots were horrible for the concerts that used to take place at Snoqualmie.


If anyone ever invents a ski boot that feels and moves like a snowboard boot, they will be rich!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I skied when I was young. I stopped after graduating, when I wrecked my shoulder. I wanted a winter hobby when I stopped partying so much, but I needed something that I felt comfortable on after breaking my leg in '03. decided to give snowboard a shot. boom. hooked.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Donutz said:


> If anyone ever invents a ski boot that feels and moves like a snowboard boot, they will be rich!


So damn true! I don't know how someone hasn't figured that out yet! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## glaucon (Jan 3, 2013)

Because the snowboarders were punks in the early 90s and scared the shit out of me. It's always been about facing fears and learning how to be alive in this plastic world.


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

I grew up in the midst of the corn and soybean fields of central Illinois, and after moving to Philadelphia, and hearing people talking about going to the mountains to ski, I thought it would be fun to give it a try. I had skateboarded a bit as a teen in the 80s, and water and cross country skied then, as well.

My daughter wanted to give snowboarding a try, and when we finally made it up to the mountains for our first time (all of two weeks ago!), I decided to try snowboarding with her, in part because I really wanted to see if I could do it, and also because I didn't want her to be alone taking the lessons. 

I still really want to take a skiing lesson to see what that's like, and probably will next season, but at this point, I really want to improve my boarding. I don't expect to be doing any jumps or tricks, I just want to be able to go down a green circle trail, and then hopefully a blue square.  #realistic_dreams


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

dsdavis said:


> I grew up in the midst of the corn and soybean fields of central Illinois, and after moving to Philadelphia, and hearing people talking about going to the mountains to ski, I thought it would be fun to give it a try. I had skateboarded a bit as a teen in the 80s, and water and cross country skied then, as well.
> 
> My daughter wanted to give snowboarding a try, and when we finally made it up to the mountains for our first time (all of two weeks ago!), I decided to try snowboarding with her, in part because I really wanted to see if I could do it, and also because I didn't want her to be alone taking the lessons.
> 
> I still really want to take a skiing lesson to see what that's like, and probably will next season, but at this point, I really want to improve my boarding. I don't expect to be doing any jumps or tricks, I just want to be able to go down a green circle trail, and then hopefully a blue square.  #realistic_dreams


Best advice: Buy a season pass to the closest mountain as possible…. Then go as many times as possible… Now every resort has big discounts.


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

Good advice, SDW! I shall probably do just that!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

dsdavis said:


> Good advice, SDW! I shall probably do just that!


Fyi, you don't have to.say the shapes, just the colors.... We all know what's up.... Green, blue, black, double black..... some countries use red.....


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I got tired of dreading winter/snow and snowboarding looked cool so I gave it a shot. It was a bit rough at first but I love it and wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

Argo said:


> Fyi, you don't have to.say the shapes, just the colors.... We all know what's up.... Green, blue, black, double black..... some countries use red.....


Got it! Thanks, Argo!


----------



## Yankee (Nov 3, 2013)

It was always just something I wanted to try. Some friends invited me along for a trip to Windham, and the rest is history..

They say they've created a monster


----------



## HuskyBlue (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm kinda an adrenaline junkie and love being outdoors. However, I live in a land where winters are cold and white, so there's not a lot I can do outside. I've always enjoyed seeing people snowboard, whether on TV or in person, so I decided to give it a try.

This is my first season snowboarding, and I absolutely love it! Definitely fulfills my addiction to excitement


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Won a Ride board in a Pringles contest, Pringles base graphics and all... my boy from Peru is just starting to rip on it this season. TBH I wasn't all that into it at first, then met a Norwegian girl, moved to Norway to the west coast full of Fjells. When you live in a county of maybe tops 2000 full of farmers, tractors and small mountains you find a lot of odd shit to do in the winter.


----------



## jj998 (Apr 11, 2013)

Went skiing for the first time when i was 13. After half a day felt ready for the mogul slope(eheh) and sprained my knee. Figured skiing is way too easy and snowboarding way cooler. Went hard for a while and quit. About decade later met my current girlfriend who wanted to try so i took her snowboarding. Tried to teach my girlfriend but didn't actually ride much myself. The defining moment came when i saw an easy jump, figured nothing really bad can happen, as a joke told my girlfriend to check out this 360. By some miracle I landed it, smooth 270 into flailing 360 haha! That was the best shit ever. Ditched my girlfriend for some hours and went into the trees and had a blast, cartwheeled three times on the first run, in the first cartwheel i was lucky to land on tail and keep on riding, hilarious. It was awesome. Been going at it ever since. Adrenaline, tricks, amazing views...mm..


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

boarderaholic said:


> It was the "cool" thing to do in high school. Being one of the "uncool" kids, I decided to try it to "fit in." Funny enough, I'm still at it 11 years later, and everyone else has stopped. I've got no regrets either.


 same story, different numbers. I only know a handfull ppl that still snowboard :dunno:

Grew up on skis, did junior racing, tore ligaments in knees too many times... first time attached to a board I knew however painfull the falls are, it will be "harmless" for the knees. Totally fell in love first day in pow - what else? 

Touched skis again only once after 10y, to see if them new carving skis really are that much better than our old "french fries". Yes, they are impressively better - but still suck compared to a snowboard


----------



## globoat (Jan 28, 2013)

My sister was into snowboarding and would go all of the time. Then I got a set up and we were supposed to go together but she had a baby and hasn't gone since. We never did get to ride together burst least my husband skis.


----------



## ALshooter (Nov 11, 2013)

My friends convinced me to join their yearly trip to Loveland Mar '13. We had 13" of fresh while there and I was hooked. Bought my own setup in the off season and went to Teluride this year alone. Planning to drive out to Taos this, or next weekend before all the snow is gone. 100% addicted. I even find myself looking at job postings near Denver.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Winter '97 tried snowboarding with my two daughters, ate snow all day,quit then. Tried again 2003 with my son,on same day said "screw it", skied instead. Year 2010, challenge myself if i *CAN* do it, almost quit but stuck with it, and the rest is history:yahoo:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Tried skiing on a school trip at 11, didn't work with my wonky feet. Decided to try snowboarding at about 13 with a crazy duck stance and never looked back


----------



## DNoMac (Feb 24, 2014)

Went skiing a few times as a kid, but never had the money to invest in the sport. Finished law school last year and finally had time to really rip shit up this season.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

DNoMac said:


> Went skiing a few times as a kid, but never had the money to invest in the sport. Finished law school last year and finally had time to really rip shit up this season.


Welcome to the forum, what mountain do you rip:eusa_clap:


----------



## mikeg (Oct 30, 2012)

Moved out to Colorado 3 years ago while my girlfriend was going to vet school at CSU and had to do something so I wouldn't go crazy during the winter, decided on snowboarding.


----------



## DNoMac (Feb 24, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Welcome to the forum, what mountain do you rip:eusa_clap:


Thanks man. I'm cursed riding local hills in the midwest, but I was able to hit Seven Springs and Snowshoe this year. We're already planning a trip west next year.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a Season Pass to Seven Springs,


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Did not get onto skis until well past my 30's. Never ever got comfortable on them. Hated the fact that they could cross and when that happens, it never ends well. Felt like I was working very hard and wondering where the enjoyment was in this activity. I basically sucked at it.

One day on a trip with my wife's school I am riding the lift watching kids come down the hill on snowboards and my observation is that they "are not working very hard" Right then and there I vow to give it a try on the next trip.

Having made the decision to give it a try I heed the advice of a program director and with rental gear in hand, I head straight to the bunny hill with all the other noobs ( all kids under 10, I'm nudging the big 50  ) and sign up for lessons for 3 days. Best thing I ever did. Now with only two edges to worry about that will never cross I find my calling. Linking turns on day 3 and never looked back

Just finished my 4th full season, 35 days out and with the most exhilarating first time ever trip to a big ( Whistler ) western mountain under my belt, the world is my oyster. :yahoo:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oldman said:


> Did not get onto skis until well past my 30's. Never ever got comfortable on them. Hated the fact that they could cross and when that happens, it never ends well. Felt like I was working very hard and wondering where the enjoyment was in this activity. I basically sucked at it.


Yup! Same here! The one time I tried it, I was either being split in two at the pelvis while my legs went off in opposite directions, or I was humming a rendition of the "Nutcracker Suite" as they crossed over ea other!

Every time I saw snowboarders, it just looked like a much more "natural" way to slide down a hill! Turns out for me? _It was!!!_ 



Oldman said:


> Just finished my 4th full season, 35 days out and with the most exhilarating first time ever trip to a big ( Whistler ) western mountain under my belt, the world is my oyster. :yahoo:


Awesome! :thumbsup: Hoping to get some kind of big Mt. trip in next season!


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Labatt's beer


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

oooh I get it. that explains your "peace on earth" nickname. 

where's my cookie?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

People are always welcome back if they behave (to the extent that anyone behaves in this online asylum  )


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

Oldman said:


> Did not get onto skis until well past my 30's. Never ever got comfortable on them. Hated the fact that they could cross and when that happens, it never ends well. Felt like I was working very hard and wondering where the enjoyment was in this activity. I basically sucked at it.
> 
> One day on a trip with my wife's school I am riding the lift watching kids come down the hill on snowboards and my observation is that they "are not working very hard" Right then and there I vow to give it a try on the next trip.
> 
> ...


That is an awsome story.. I know someone who is 53 who just purchased a board at the tail end of this past season and is looking forward to trying snowboarding. He should be fine he surfs and skiis really well.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> People are always welcome back if they behave (to the extent that anyone behaves in this online asylum  )


-Comments Deleted by poster-


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

pax said:


> Then without further adieu would you mind unblocking DCsnow? Or should I stick with the alias pax?


Nope. DC is gone. One of the downsides of getting yourself banned is you have to start over.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Donutz said:


> One of the downsides of getting yourself banned is you have to start over.


...and know that you're not fooling anyone.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> ...and know that you're not fooling anyone.


Word.



pax said:


> To continue the thread: "you silly people" I just wanted to say that DCsnow does create interesting threads, even if he is anonymous. Plus, we need the added entertainment for these long summer months. Maybe you should unban his account if he promises to-------ok I can't lie anymore. I'm DCsnow but I repent of my sins. I want to be a real boy again. To be free of banning. I'll keep my posts exciting but I won't be troll like. I won't curse out BA and nivek even if they are both assholes. I'll be constructive.
> 
> 
> Or I guess you could keep me banned and I could troll to get attention and keep the forum extra interesting. I'm fine with that.


Probably why you posted a pic of a guy trying to fuck a horse.:thumbsdown:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Grew up in the caribbean skateboarding, longboarding and some surfing... moved to where there's snow.... the transition was pretty obvious. So duh, of course i knew i was going to like snowboarding.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

pax said:


> Then without further adieu would you mind unblocking DCsnow? Or should I stick with the alias pax?


welcome back, dcsnow, pax, BAwantaB, or Sibel :dizzy:


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

my girlfriend back in the day was a very good rider. I've always loved snow and playing in the snow (especially as an 'adult') so there was no doubt in my head that it was going to be awesome. I bought a snowboard right away and never looked back. I proved everyone that said "you should try it first before you buy gear, you might not like it" wrong. pffft. how can someone possibly not like snowboarding? seriously, some people.

on a side note, I've tried skateboarding a few times before and after I started snowboarding and it just didn't click for me. maybe longboarding would be a different story. I've done a bit on skimboarding and it that was a pretty good fix. too bad Florida is kind of far.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

pax said:


> I swear I'm not he last two. I'm not every single annoying member on the forum.


Nope you're not, that Boardwalk guy is a real dick.


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

pax said:


> I swear I'm not he last two. I'm not every single annoying member on the forum.


So pax I believe this thread is what got you into snowboarding? not what got you into shit?


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

pax said:


> I swear I'm not he last two. I'm not every single annoying member on the forum.


It could be worse. You could be that fuckweed ThredJack. I mean come on, he didn't even spell his god damned name right!


----------



## DNoMac (Feb 24, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> I have a Season Pass to Seven Springs,


Foggy Goggle baby! I went 80's weekend. Snow was shit, but it was a good time. I'd definitely like to go back next year.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

one day decided that if I live in one of the best places for snowboarding and don't at least try it once then I'm retarded. So I took a lesson and felt great, got addicted to this white powder stuff ever since.


----------



## Catherine (Apr 7, 2014)

I wanted to be fearless and I'm loving learning to snowboard in my late forties! :yahoo:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Catherine said:


> I wanted to be fearless and I'm loving learning to snowboard in my late forties! :yahoo:


Well, you're in good company here! Lot's of us old "gummers" here addicted to sliding down sideways! :thumbsup:


----------



## ross1998 (Dec 27, 2013)

Bunch of youth and friends from Church do it and peer pressured me into starting.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Surfing. I grew up in San Clemente and started surfing at age 9 (23 years ago). Naturally when board sports became popular, skateboarding and snowboarding were alternatives to surfing. After 20 years of surfing, the waves got to crowded and I wanted powder as much as possible. Life in Bend now meets my powder needs. :yahoo:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

30+ years skiing. In the 80s when I first started to see them it just seemed weird and that everyone just sat in the middle or side of the slope BSing all day. Took a bit of a break and in my mid 20s when I was tempted to try we were going to Stowe and I just couldn't bring myself to 'waste' a trip to Stowe on learning something new. Then I started beer league racing again for a few years so I didn't put much thought into it.

Finally this season I started my 9 year old son. There really wasn't any question in my mind as to skiing or boarding for him. Combination of watching him having fun, a mountain that is really too easy to keep skiing interesting as I follow him, and I think #1 some input from the gummers on here to give me the courage to try. Now I'm counting the days until Dec.


----------



## Catherine (Apr 7, 2014)

*I'm so hooked !*

I can't wait to see snow again , so I'm taking lesson at an indoor snowboarding school . Finding it harder then on snow , I keep falling ! :dizzy: Does anyone have an experience on these things ?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Pretty much my friends in high school got me into it. Joined the schools ski club when I was a junior and got about 4-5 days from those trips. Started going a little more when Iwas a senior, about every other weekend sometimes a little more. It wasn't until I started working at mt snow the year after I graduated that I really got into it and started getting decent at riding. Been getting 100+ days ever since then.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

...when I was a teen, I wanted to ski. It looked like fun, all the cool kids did it. (...this was back in '77-'78.). _ALL_ the hottest chicks skied. But,.. I sucked ass at it. Couldn't even get UP the bunny hill without wrecking! Never tried again. 

I always wanted to try snowboarding. Every time I saw someone snowboarding, I thought it seemed like a much more natural way to slide down a hill. In Jan. 2011, Discover MI. offered a lesson, lift ticket and board rental for $40! I figured, "...what the hell! I'll risk breaking a hip for forty bucks!"

Even tho on my first two times out, I ended the evening with injuries far and above *anything* I got trying to ski? To my complete surpize, I didn't totally suck at it! I got in over 21 days that 6-7 weeks before the season ended. 

I have been utterly obsessed ever since! :thumbsup: It's the most fun you can have with your clothes on!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Me and the better half gave up smoking, and thought we had to have somethin to show for the money we used to spend on that habit!!!!!

So we went snowboarding!!!!! 

Might've been cheaper to keep suckin on darts?????


----------

